# Active Monitors with Subwoofer?



## andyshana

Thinking of getting MicroLab Solo 7c's and saving up for a decent subwoofer.  My question is simple, how would I add a sub to these monitors when I eventually get enough money together to buy one?  Here's the back of the 7c's: http://static.scan.co.uk/images/products/super/1783768-l-b.jpg
   
  Thanks, regards.


----------



## WNBC

I was contemplating this at one point with my active speakers.
   
  I don't think you would need to do anything to your monitors to hook up a subwoofer.  You need a separate signal to the sub at the level of your source whether it be a DAC, CD player, laptop, etc.  Try a Y-splitter audio cable to split the signal from either the left or right channel.  So the signal goes from your source to your left or right speaker and to the sub.  You may have to adjust the crossover features of your subwoofer.  If you are using two subs then split both channels.
   
  I haven't tried this myself but I did ask around and this was the answer I got.  Good luck.


----------



## firev1

For active monitors, you may want to use a active sub for your system. Active subs have outputs at the back and are sort of "receivers" for the system.You will have to use balance to unbalance adapters for that option though. Or else, a RCA splitter of sorts will do the trick(or a receiver)


----------



## blazer78

Yep, any good active subwoofer will have outputs on the back of it. So you connect your active monitors to the subwoofer and then adjust the crossover accordingly.
   
  Its quite important to get a matching subwoofer, because even though the crossover matches their respective specifications, volume and SPL also play a factor in getting a balanced sound. Again, a fair indicator of this is the size of the subwoofer you are purchasing compared to the size of your woofer.
   
  This all w.r.t your room accoustics.


----------



## andyshana

What subwoofer would you recommend for these monitors then?  I'm new to this you see


----------



## andyshana

I'm so tempted just to go down the easy route and buy the Corsair SP2500's instead of buying speakers and a separate sub.  Am I best doing this or could someone shine some light on this and explain what I should get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## WNBC

Good point, I forgot about that.  None of my older Onkyo subs have the output option but good subs today do.
   
  Quote: 





firev1 said:


> For active monitors, you may want to use a active sub for your system. Active subs have outputs at the back and are sort of "receivers" for the system.You will have to use balance to unbalance adapters for that option though. Or else, a RCA splitter of sorts will do the trick(or a receiver)


 
   
  Price range?  Gallo TR-1 is supposed to be pretty amazing with all of the necessary inputs and outputs.  
  NHT also makes a good line of subs http://www.nhthifi.com/Subwoofers
   

   
  Quote: 





andyshana said:


> What subwoofer would you recommend for these monitors then?  I'm new to this you see


----------



## andyshana

Erm, budget will probably be about £100-£180?  Maybe more, I'll be saving up for one if I think I need one.  I'm just worried now in case I don't get a sub that doesn't "match" from what blazer78 said, or do most subs match most speakers?


----------



## WNBC

When you look at subs the descriptions or pictures will indicate "speaker in" (usually 2X inputs) and "speaker out" (1 X output).  If so then you'll be all set.
  You will find lots of options in all price ranges.
http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-10-Inch-Monitor-Subwoofer/dp/B0002KVQBA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339942680&sr=8-1&keywords=subwoofer
   
   
  Quote: 





andyshana said:


> Erm, budget will probably be about £100-£180?  Maybe more, I'll be saving up for one if I think I need one.  I'm just worried now in case I don't get a sub that doesn't "match" from what blazer78 said, or do most subs match most speakers?


----------



## blazer78

I just checked the microlab speakers and its a 3-way speaker. Apparently one tweeter (1") and 2 bass/midrange drivers (6.5"). Are you finding that theres still not enough bass? Please describe your perceived deficiency if possible (e.g. does the bass not go low enough, or is there not enough oomph?)
   
  The frequency response is 55Hz - 20kHz (unsure how they measured this). But is appears to be more of a hi-fi speaker as opposed to being studio monitors, in which case you probably want (within your price bracket) a subwoofer that preferably does down to 25Hz - 28Hz at least. The microlab speakers are only rated about 55W per speaker, so for better synergy you won't need too powerful of a subwoofer.
   
  I have used quite a few 6.5" studio monitors (2-way, woofer + tweeter), and they have sufficient bass for me although I'm using it more for critical listening as opposed to a more relaxed lounge setup.


----------



## andyshana

Thanks for the input (pun intended).  I haven't actually got the MicroLabs yet but, I just wanted to make sure that I would be able to add a sub if I felt there was a deficiency in bass.  So it's definitely possible?
   
  I've currently got the Logitech z-2300's and the only thing I like about them is the "oomph" of the included sub even though it is horribly unclear as uncoordinated.  
  Btw, I'm using the 7c's for my pc which I listen to music an awfully lot and game quite a bit too.  Maybe to odd movie here or there.


----------



## andyshana

bump


----------



## blazer78

Quote: 





andyshana said:


> Thanks for the input (pun intended).  I haven't actually got the MicroLabs yet but, I just wanted to make sure that I would be able to add a sub if I felt there was a deficiency in bass.  So it's definitely possible?
> 
> I've currently got the Logitech z-2300's and the only thing I like about them is the "oomph" of the included sub even though it is horribly unclear as uncoordinated.
> Btw, I'm using the 7c's for my pc which I listen to music an awfully lot and game quite a bit too.  Maybe to odd movie here or there.


 
   
  Yes, you can add any subwoofer to any speaker setup, unless you require lots of accuracy then you could probably go with any decent 10"+ subwoofer. Whilst it won't be a perfect balance, you will simply find yourself adjusting the volume etc. But again, I would recommend you to purchase the speakers first (if that is the pair you want). Have a listen to them and see if they need any more bass.
   
  For critical listening, you might want to consider getting a pair of studio monitors (your entire budget). Then add a matching subwoofer (usually from the same brand). Studio monitors are expensive (the larger they are) but you can get away with a smaller monitor for a smaller room, and simply add a matching sub to compensate for the frequency response.


----------



## andyshana

How would I connect the sub though?
   
  Like this?:-

   
   
  What if the sub only has speaker cable inputs and outputs as opposed to RCA?  (The monitors only have RCA inputs):-


----------



## blazer78

2 ways to setup the subwoofer.
   
  1. Use your soundcard outputs (if it is multichannel). Plug speakers to front channel output. Plug subwoofer to Centre/LFE channel (or plug into rear channel out if your soundcard doesnt have a subwoofer out). Use your soundcard software to configure the crossover.
   
  2. Let the subwoofer manage your speakers. Plug the subwoofer into your soundcard (front channel out). Then connect your speakers to your subwoofer. Adjust the crossover on your subwoofer and speakers so they match (commonly at 80Hz).
   
  With regards to your picture, well I'm not really enjoying that one. There are 2 connections to the left speaker both requiring a standard banana plug (by the looks of it) or raw wire. Unless your left speaker accepts a stereo input, I'm failing to see the logic in that. Usually one cable from your subwoofer connects to your left channel, and another cable connects to the right channel lol.
   
  You will need to find a cable that connects those banana plug terminals > RCA. This type of cable is rare, you might need to visit your local audio store or check online for one. This may be an indicator of the different power output of the subwoofer compared to the speaker. So if you do choose to use such a setup, turn the volume down completely, turn on the system. Then turn up the volume as required.
   
  What is your total budget for speaker + subwoofer? and will you be using these in a lounge setup? or just sitting in front of your computer (as stated in your previous post)? You may be better off with a entry-level studio monitor 2.1 setup.


----------



## andyshana

Thank you so much for your help!  I'll be using my onboard soundcard but it's a good one (similar to a £50 soundcard).  However, I haven't got any soundcard softeware.  I'll see if one's available now.  
  If I can't find one would this work?:-

   
  P.S. The 2 connections to the left speaker are speaker wire outputs that connect to the other monitor to power it and feed it an input.  So they are solely used for the second monitor.


----------



## andyshana

*Update*
  ------------
  I have found the software; VIA HD Audio Deck.  However, I can't seem to find anything that will let me adjust the crossover point.


----------



## andyshana

Here are screen shots of the programme:-







   
  Thanks for any help again.


----------



## blazer78

Quote: 





andyshana said:


> Thank you so much for your help!  I'll be using my onboard soundcard but it's a good one (similar to a £50 soundcard).  However, I haven't got any soundcard softeware.  I'll see if one's available now.
> If I can't find one would this work?:-
> 
> 
> P.S. The 2 connections to the left speaker are speaker wire outputs that connect to the other monitor to power it and feed it an input.  So they are solely used for the second monitor.


 
   
  Ahh now I understand whats happening. So your active speakers is only semi-active (i.e only one speaker connects to power, and the other speaker connects to the right speaker (with the power).
   
  But yes, that cabling will work.
   
  Based on your intended usage, I would say to not worry so much about the correct crossover to use as neither software nor hardware (it seems) has the capability to do so. You should adjust the volume of both subwoofer and speaker so that it sounds "right" to you.
   
  When budget allows, you may consider upgrading to a proper soundcard


----------



## andyshana

Thanks for all your help man!
   
  I declare this /thread SOLVED.


----------



## blazer78

Your welcome. Enjoy your new speaker system


----------



## mahney

I have the logitech z 2300 Sub Am planing  to get the Active Microlab Solo 7c , Anyone have any idea how  to connect the sub with the Microlab Solo 7c ?  
   
   
  This is my motherboard 
   
   

   
   
   
   
  Please help..


----------

